# Help with a pigeon that won't go away



## Vironica (Jun 21, 2003)

Hi, we found a pigeon on our deck whose mother died close by. We thought he was injured somewhere so we brought him in to recoup. Now, He/She won't leave. We put it in a big cage with food and water which it loves. It really enjoys being with us. My son found it and it loves him too. 
We have made several attempts to make him go on his way, but he wants to stay on our deck near his cage and flies back in to eat and drink. 
My questions are: 
1. what to feed him (we've been giving him wild bird seed, but he only seems to like a couple particular seeds in it)
2. Are they good pets?
3. He's a baby still, with it's feathers finally all in. When are they adults?
4. Will he leave to go and mate and when will that be?
5. How can we tell if its a boy or girl. We call him Pat (the Pigeon) right now-figures it can go both ways.
6. Is there anything else important that we should be doing for it, or take him somewhere?
Can someone please help us????!!!
Thanks,
Vironica


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Vironica & Welcome to Pigeons.com
Sounds like you have quite a nice houseguest.
You have provided food & shelter, just as his parents would have done, therefore he feels safe & secure with you & your family. 
My questions are: 
1. what to feed him (we've been giving him wild bird seed, but he only seems to like a couple particular seeds in it)
A. I purchase my seed at a local feed store. Some have purchased their seed at Wal-Mart, K-Mart, some make their own mix. Others will be along to help you on the seed of choice.

2. Are they good pets?
A. Pigeons make wonderful pets. 

3. He's a baby still, with it's feathers finally all in. When are they adults?
A. Generally, pigeons will leave the nest around 4-5 weeks of age. You might want to click on 'Baby Sara' on the home page. This will give you an idea of the age of your little one.

4. Will he leave to go and mate and when will that be?
A. He may, then he may find a mate & want to return to his 'roots' if you will & raise a family. When? It's hard to say.

5. How can we tell if its a boy or girl. We call him Pat (the Pigeon) right now-figures it can go both ways.
A. I have found with my pijjies the males coo more than the females, they 'court' the females by 'dancing', fanning their tails, raising & lowering their heads. Of course, the obvious, if they lay an egg, it's pretty much a given you have a female.
6. Is there anything else important that we should be doing for it, or take him somewhere?
A. Just provide fresh water, seed & grit (put the seed & grit in separate bowls). They will eat the grit as the feel the need.

Any other questions or concerns, please post them & we will assist as best we can.
Please do keep us posted on how things are coming along.
Hope this has helped a little.
Cindy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

A young pigeon who has just reached flying stage will sometimes still have a few traces of yellow hairs on his head or back of neck. Before they become young adults, they don't 'coo' so much as make a sound somewhere between a croak and a quack







Their 'real' adult feathers should be coming through around 7 - 8 weeks (the first moult), I believe, and then they soon develop their adult plumage. The wattle at top of beak should turn clean white then, too.

Pigeons like seeds, legumes and pulses mainly. A good pet store may stock a proper pigeon mix, or mixed corn. Small untreated raw peanuts (never dry roasted or salted!) are a treat many pigeons enjoy. Salad greens are good - chopped up lettuce leaves for example, once a pigeon realizes it is food and not something to play with.

Pigeons - specially a solitary pigeon - can get attached to their human friends. They don't forget kindness.

Pigeons are fond of bathing, too.About 3 inches of water should be fine - they'll still bathe in less than that.

The main thing is, with a young pigeon who hasn't learned about dangers and is quite tame, that he be kept safe from ground or airborne predators.

How long he'll stay may depend on whether there are other pigeons arounf in a flock which he could be tempted to join. But it's early days yet.

John (UK)


----------



## Vironica (Jun 21, 2003)

Thank you for all of your information in regards to "NEMO" (we changed his name on account that he acts alot like that fish in the movie) He thinks he's all big and bad when he's outside flying around, but eventually comes back down to his cage and wants us to bring him in!
Do we have to provide grit if he spends his days outside?
We only bring him in at night or when it rains-is that alright? 
He hasen't made any coos but a couple of squeaks I've heard.
He's very clumsy and doesn't have much balance for being as big as he is. 
Do they carry any diseases or mites that can harm our cat and dog? All of them like each other, stangely enough. 
Nemo likes being able to be outside for the day, but I must admit, he looks relieved when we bring him in! Should he have some type of a bed or nest?
Thank you all for your expertise, I and Nemo, truely appreciate it.
Vironica


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Yep! I keep my pigeon inside. It's perfectly ok to keep him in or out. If you keep him inside, he's probably safer though, as long as your dog doesn't thinkhe's food, LOL! Birds don't carry anything that dogs or cats can catch, or even people. At least not anything you couldn't get from simply being outside. Are you thinking you are going to keep him for a pet? If so, it might be good to take him to a bird vet for a check-up and shots to prevent against fatal sicknesses he can get from other pigeons. Pigeons make very nice pets, and they are so easy to care for. As for the seeds, pigeons can be VERY picky about seeds. I had a regualr pigeon food mix, but my pigeon only ate a few things out of it. Now I've got parrot/cocketiel brid food that I bought at the store. He eats that better I think. Find out what seeds he eats, and try to find a mix with those seeds in it. Corn is good for them too. You might consider getting a pigeon book. A very cheap one: "Pigeons" by Matthew M. Vriends, talks about very basic pigeon stuff like food, mating, illnesses, and building houses and stuff. I think it's like $8, and you can get it in the pet section of like Barnes and Nobles or some place like that. Or go to: http://www.barronseduc.com/0812040449.html 

Good luck with your new friend!

Suzanne


----------

